
Ask HN: Any (tech) black friday deals you'd recommend? - rwol
Doing post-thanksgiving shopping and thought the HN folk might have some cool gift ideas and deal-hunting strategies to share.<p>Preferably tech-related since this is HN, but really anything that improves your life &#x2F; others would be great to hear about.
======
fyp
If you're building a PC, I suggest pcpartpicker.com for comparisons and
checking historical prices.

The really good deals (along comments about caveats that aren't apparent from
specs) will usually show up on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsales](https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsales)
or [https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc](https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc)

~~~
rwol
I've been watching /r/buildapcsales like a hawk for graphics card deals. Can't
decide if I'll pull the trigger on a sub $300 5700 or 5700 xt, or wait until
~summer 2020 for the Navi 2.0 release since I barely game anyway.

~~~
dynamicdox
I just bought a pc that has a 5700xt and I love it so far. Handles all games
flawlessly on high settings

~~~
rwol
I'm tempted. Do you know which model of the 5700 xt? Is it noisy or not too
bad?

------
jivings
[https://cashnotify.com/](https://cashnotify.com/)

An OSX menubar app that alerts you when Stripe & Paypal payments come in. I
personally use this everyday and it's awesome.

34% discount with the code BLACK19 making it only $6.46

~~~
supacruz
Hey, (one of the) CashNotify maker here. Thanks for the mention @jivings!

Just to say that base price starts from $19, so 34% off (coupon BLACK19) makes
it $12.54. Also, the app is available both macOS + Windows.

Hit me if you have any questions!

~~~
jivings
Oh yes I misread it, the total discount was $6.46 making the new total $12.54
:)

------
dmitripopov
My product came out of my own pains of providing end user documentation and
tech support, so how can I not recommend it? 50% off BFCM. Here's a post that
summarizes my work, at least partially:
[https://www.helpinator.com/blog/2019/09/18/recommended-
readi...](https://www.helpinator.com/blog/2019/09/18/recommended-reading/)

------
seanwilson
30% off the first year of yearly plans for Checkbot for Chrome:
[https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

It's a Chrome extension that tests 100s of pages at a time for web best
practices to help you improve the SEO, speed and security of your site. Has a
4.9/5 average review score.

I'm the author though so I'm bias. ;)

------
crghilardi
I have had my eye on LinuxAcademy for learning cloud tech.
[https://linuxacademy.com/blog/announcements/why-black-
friday...](https://linuxacademy.com/blog/announcements/why-black-friday-is-
important-to-linux-academy/)

------
bharani_m
50% Off on EmailThis Lifetime Plan - [https://www.emailthis.me/lifetime-
premium/black-friday](https://www.emailthis.me/lifetime-premium/black-friday)

EmailThis helps you save ad-free articles & web pages to your email inbox.

------
eric_khun
[https://leavemealone.app](https://leavemealone.app)

Using it and recommending it: unsubscribe to emails with one click. Also
Privacy-focused.

50% off all packages with the BLACK_FRIDAY code!

------
vinrob92
We are having a Black Friday deal at ManyPixels: [https://manypixels.co/black-
friday](https://manypixels.co/black-friday)

------
jhymn
DNA kits for Ancestry.com and MyHeritage are half price. MyHeritage also has
genetic risk/carrier status report + DNA matching kit that's also 50 percent
off.

------
knobli
Shodan.io and PentesterLab deals if you are into Cyber Security

------
methusala8
If anyone has any good deals to suggest on Deep Learning/Machine learning
courses then, that would be helpful.

------
cdnsteve
Books:

\- Apress ebooks for $7

\- Manning ebooks 50% off when you spend $50

\- Packt Pub $10 ebooks

~~~
copperx
Any recommendations from those publishers? Any well-known books?

